# The Cavs in JB'S eyes ?!?!?!



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

I just wanted to come over here to see what's up and have a little talk about Craig Ehlo.How does Craig feels about Jordan I don't never see him anymore he probably lives in a cave now but it's o.k. where's Brad Daugherty and Larry Nance they used to be some ballers and Price too maybe you all got the new Nance or Daugherty with MY BOY CARLOS BOOZER ! ! ! well I'm gone cause you know me being a BULL and you all being CAVS we were born into hating each other so I got to go see ya.Reply if somthin on your mind.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Larry Nance is happily racing a pro stock car in NHRA. One of the reasons he retired. I got to talk to him about a year ago and I got a bunch of autographs like 6, it was pretty cool. He is starting to improve at racing and will continue to hopefully.


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

Well that's dumb !?!?!?!? just wasted all that skill on racing and risking your life that's just plain dumb :upset:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JB</b>!
> Well that's dumb !?!?!?!? just wasted all that skill on racing and risking your life that's just plain dumb :upset:


That's not dumb because he retired when it was time. He had a nice career. Just to let you know racing isn't that dangerous. If you have ever seen inside of one of those cars or follow the sport of racing closely then you would know. Otherwise just be quiet cause you don't know what you're talkin bout.


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

Your right I don't watch racing but who does ! ! !:laugh: if it's sooooooo safe why is't Dale Ernharndt alive hummmmmm think about it and why do they have concussions and catching on fire and flipping all around that to me does not look all that safe.So maybe YOU my friend don't know what YOU'RE talking about ! ! !:sour:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JB</b>!
> Your right I don't watch racing but who does ! ! !:laugh: if it's sooooooo safe why is't Dale Ernharndt alive hummmmmm think about it and why do they have concussions and catching on fire and flipping all around that to me does not look all that safe.So maybe YOU my friend don't know what YOU'RE talking about ! ! !:sour:


Nope. No name calling - DP Larry Nance is not NASCAR racing he is racing in NHRA. They don't do circles, they race a straight 1/4 mile track. They don't go flipping around catching on fire and getting concussions. It would be pretty hard to get a concussion in a race car when your head can only move about 2 inches forward and it's really hard to look side to side. Until you have actually been strapped into a car/dragster and had all the safety features on, you have nothing to talk about. If you were to catch on fire which is possible basically in only a funny car, you have a fire proof suit on, fire proof gloves, fire proof boots, and then your helmet. With the safety crews standing by, you have no chance of being hurt unless your car explodes and kills the safety crew (has never happened). The last guy to die in NHRA was Blaine Johnson about 4-5 years ago. He died because his wing fell on him. Pro stock cars, which Larry Nance drives, have no wing capable of falling on them.


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

Look NRC HCA CRV VCA it really don't make difference wht kind of race car it is it's dangerous and boring to watch.It really is not a sport to tell you the truth it's along with golf:laugh: people die in racing accidents not on the court so once again YOU don't know what YOU'RE talking about ! ! !


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JB</b>!
> Look NRC HCA CRV VCA it really don't make difference wht kind of race car it is it's dangerous and boring to watch.It really is not a sport to tell you the truth it's along with golf:laugh: people die in racing accidents not on the court so once again YOU don't know what YOU'RE talking about ! ! !


To tell you the truth racing is a sport. It takes a toll on the body and believe it or not you have to be in better shape to race than to golf. If you think racing is easy, you should try racing a car that goes faster than 9 seconds in the quarter mile. When you take off from the starting line your body is faced with more g's than your average rollar coaster can boost. People do die on the court also. It usually only happens in high school sports, but this past year I know there was at least 1 death on the basketball court. People do die in racing accidents but I am stating that the racing that Larry Nance does is much safer than other forms of racing. Therefore he is not risking his life as much as you would think. Once again I know what I am talking about and you are just being....
No name calling please - DP

Be nice everyone - CB


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

I am one of the most vivid basketball fans alive but I have NEVER heard about a basketball death except maybe a freak accident, name an incident where a basketball death occured.Please tell the truth when you look at a race do you look for an accident or not, most people love an accident cause it's very boring to just look at a race of people just turning left WOW ! ! ! I mean I hope nothing happens to nobody though.Anyways how does Larry Nance fit his long body inside of a cart or a car or a bike whatever ! ! !


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol, cool it guys


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JB</b>!
> I am one of the most vivid basketball fans alive but I have NEVER heard about a basketball death except maybe a freak accident, name an incident where a basketball death occured.Please tell the truth when you look at a race do you look for an accident or not, most people love an accident cause it's very boring to just look at a race of people just turning left WOW ! ! ! I mean I hope nothing happens to nobody though.Anyways how does Larry Nance fit his long body inside of a cart or a car or a bike whatever ! ! !


http://www.startribune.com/stories/484/859520.html
there's your basketball death for you.
I don't think you're getting it either. Larry Nance drives a pro stock car for NHRA. They race down a STRAIGHT quarter mile track and the person who gets to the finish line first wins. There are no LEFT turns. LEFT turns are in NASCAR, not NHRA. YOU HOPEFULLY NOW UNDERSTAND THIS.
http://www.racingone.com/article.asp?artnum=12741
now go and read this, it is an article where Larry Nance is questioned about racing and it has a picture of him and his car. Hope this helps you out so that you can finally understand it.


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH ! ! ! I know what you're talking about now BUT don't those catch on fire alot I don't care how much protective gear you got on being on fire is not fun I know ! ! !


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Pro Stock cars usually don't start on fire and that is what Larry Nance is driving. Also he has the body is divided in such a way that if the engine was to start on fire he might feel a little heat but the flames will not get him. The safety crew is stationed along the track and responds very quickly in the event of anything going wrong in a car. In-between each run the track is inspect for anything from parts off a car to little rocks. Every 2 or 3 runs the track is jet-dryed to insure traction to improve traction for cars. It is very safe.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

allenive21 I see that you continue to call posters names. This will not be tolerated.

May I suggest you re-read Basketballboards.net Guidelines that you agreed to when you signed up ?

Harrasment

Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.
 

In one post you called a poster "dumb" then despite my warning you proceeded to call the poster "ignorant"

This will not fly.

Thanks .


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Sweet Jesus. 


Am I allowed to say that?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*If you have a problem with a Mod, take your concerns to an administrator*


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Was that directed toward me or was AllenIve's message edited?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

That message applies to all the members Malakian.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I just came back from vacation thanks DP for covering me . I generally hate to close threads and in most cases I wont close a thread unless I believe there is no chance of it going back to topic. I think it's safe to say that this thread has run it's course. If anyone has a problem or would like to contribute to this thread with something that relates to the title of the thread and not half the stuff inside PM me and I'll re-open it. Thanks Shadows


----------

